# Schwinn 1961 Skipper   Finally!!!



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 17, 2022)

Finally got around to this bike I’ve had for 7 years. By far the longest one has ever waited.  Brought it home and started my usual routine of hitting all the fasteners with Kroil. I do that for at least a week sometimes more. Another tip is after spraying I give the fastener a little tap with a hammer. The vibration seems to help. So back in 15 I started on it. I usually do the stem first since if there is going to be a problem it’s sometimes there.. At the first little turn stem bolt breaks in half. Dam. I tried everything but no go. Complicated by the stamped stem which just bends with much force. To the back burner it went. I kept soaking the now just wedge for a year or so holding on to the pipe dream of pounding it out through the fender bolt hole. Eventually I just cut the stem off.

About a year ago I had a buddy who has an in with a machine shop had them drill the stem remnants and wedge out. So finally ready to go which still took me a year to get to.

This is a Sept 1961 stamp date. After checking out other Skippers I wonder if Schwinn used the old straight bar frame (not continuous) at the beginning of 61 until they used them up. Seems like the early 61 ones just have the bar from the head tube to the seat tube. This one has the bolt on kickstand. Always liked the white headtube paint on these. Something different. I like the look of this one and surely glad to get it done finally.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 17, 2022)

So clean and crisp ,one very nice middle weight!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2022)

Another great looking example! These usually don't show up in a condition to where they will clean up that nice. The Twin Bar models all must have been changed over when Schwinn changed the frame on the Tornado that was announced in July of 61. The Tornado, Skipper and Flying Star used the twin bar frame at the beginning of the 61 production and I can't say if I've ever seen the continuous twin bar on the later 61 Flying Star.


----------



## Tim s (Apr 19, 2022)

Beautiful bike. Tim S


----------



## fattyre (Apr 19, 2022)

The white head tube is sweet.  Nice work!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 23, 2022)

Wow, a stunner. Great job!


----------



## BF2485 (May 7, 2022)

I just got this 61 Tornado for dirt cheap last week ! 4-11-61 according to serial number


----------

